# Stove gasket around door won't stick?



## scriprp (Aug 12, 2009)

I went and purchased 5/8" stove gasket with this black cement.  I tried fastening it to the side of my chamber and couldn't get it to hold.  I added pressure and let it sit for over an hour and then heated it up.  Still comes off.  Any suggestions on how to secure this better?


----------



## stubby (Aug 12, 2009)

You need to pick up a tube of high temp gasket sealer (the red stuff) from an auto parts supplier. I used it with 5/8 stove gasket on my Char griller and it's still holding well.


----------



## scriprp (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks!  Do you think a fire caulk would work too?  I have access to it here at work?


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 12, 2009)

Is it an adhesive or just a caulk?  VHT Silicone is a gasket sealer adhesive.


----------



## scriprp (Aug 12, 2009)

Not sure?  Just went to Advanced Auto and got the High Temp. Gasket Sealer.  Hopefully, that will keep the gasket in place.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 12, 2009)

It should work just fine...


----------



## morkdach (Aug 12, 2009)

yea i think the red stuff is good for 2k° and shoud work fine


----------



## bbq engineer (Aug 12, 2009)

When I have applied the rope gaskets or 5/8" tape gaskets, I have used the rutland stove gasket cement pictured here:



The trouble is, I have had a couple of tubes that must have been old or something and wouldn't adhere properly. They recently changed the tube that the stuff comes in, and I haven't had a problem since then...that is if I make sure that I buy fresh stuff to start with. Don't buy extra of this stuff and let it sit around, because IMHO it does not have a long shelf life.


----------



## old poi dog (Aug 13, 2009)

Where would i find some of that stove gasket material pictured above? Thanks in advance all.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 13, 2009)

Here are several links to online stores,

http://www.acehardware.com/product/i...ductId=1445565

http://www.acehardware.com/product/i...ductId=1275997

http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/%28...aspx?SKU=46571

http://www.redhillgeneralstore.com/A45119.htm

http://hartshearth.com/ProductCart/p...idproduct=7015

I would probably go with Ace Hardware myself as they are a known company...


----------



## timleo (Aug 13, 2009)

I bought some at Home Depot recently


----------



## scriprp (Aug 13, 2009)

I finally got my stove gasket on last night.  In my opinion, the black cement gasket caulk that is pictured below is crap.  That stuff wouldn't adhere at all.  I agree, I think the shelf live of it is very quick.  I went to Ace and purchased the 3/8 stove gasket ($.79ft).  I went to Advanced Auto and purchased a tube of High Temp. Gasket Sealer (The red one) for $6.  It stuck like a charm and the seal is perfect.  I used clamps to hold together for about an hour.  Check out this video I found on youtube yesterday, pretty interesting mods. to the CG;  Second video.  
http://video.google.com/videosearch?...-8&sa=N&tab=wv#


----------



## azrocker (Aug 16, 2009)

I used rivets but I don't recommend using gasket. Instead use metal. Like this.


----------

